# Apple Pumpkin Muffins



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

It's fall.

2-1/2 cups AP flour
2 cups sugar
1 T pumpkin pie spice
1 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
2 eggs
1 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 cup veg oil
2 cups finely chopped, peeled apples

Streusel:
1/4 cup sugar
2 T AP flour
1/2 t ground cinnamon
4 t cold butter

Combine dry ingredients.  In another bowl, combine wet stuff and then stir it into dry until moistened.  Fold in apples.  Fill paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full.  Make streusel in another bowl, cutting in butter last; sprinkle over batter.  Bake at 350 for 35 to 40 minutes.

These are really good for breakfast.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 24, 2004)

I know what's for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 25, 2004)

Mudbug, these are great!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2004)

glad you liked them.  I have to make these soon myself.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 26, 2004)

Those sound yummy.  I make pumpking-chocolate chip bread/muffins.  I'll have to try it with the apple!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 4, 2007)

I am not sure how I missed this recipe.  Mudbug, thanks for sharing.


----------

